# replacing a rod tip



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

the tip guide, got a little damaged. 

it looks like a metal tube that was literally and probably super glued to the end of the pole. Do you think i can just rip it off with pliers, and rip off a tip from another rod and just gorilla glue it on?

Or... is it much more complicated than that... this rod is already ghetto anyways. it has 1 guide that was soldered on, 2 guides that were restrung and ripped off an throw away rod and we don't have epoxy... but gorilla glue works.. and 1 guide is a metal wire that we bent up to make a guide. . . 

but im still keeping this rod and using it forever. its from the 80's. and it works just fine


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Heat the rod tip with a lighter. That will soften tip glue then you can pull it off and replace. 

You can use Gorilla glue if you want, but if you ever have to replace the tip again, you might not be able to OK get it off. 

Most tackle shops can replace the tip for less than you would pay for the parts to do it yourself.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Kevin,

Do not break them off. They are usually installed with ferrule cement which is a hot melt glue. They are put on with a small amount of heat and come off with a small amount of heat. If you get the alignment wrong with the installation you can warm it and re align it. Very simple process. Make sure that the new one is the right size or you will have problems. Should only cost five or so bucks to have it done at a tackle shop. You can find replacement kits at the sporting goods store. Make sure that you get the diameter if the tip to buy the right size. Gorilla glue would be a bad idea. I hope the repair goes well for you. Do not get impatient and it should go well.

ETF


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

sounds like you need to hang that one on the wall for decoration and buy a new rod


----------



## KevinImX0 (Dec 25, 2011)

okay thanks guys.


----------

